# Plant suggestions.



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i have a 29g and i was wondering what plants i should get. i have a window next 2 the tank but the light doesnt really get into the tank and i'd say its moderatly lit. i was looking 4 a river look because im getting kribs. i have 3 small silver dollars (temorary) and i dont want them eating my plants so if there were any that ntnt 2 apatising that would help. thanx


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Need more info. Every detail about the tank including substrate, lighting, filtration, etc... And I would move it away from the window regardless.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Agreed. Tanks by the window will eventually get tons of algae. Plus the tank could easily overheat.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ok. right now the tank is moderately lite and if i move it it will get little or no light. light barely even goes in the tank from the large tree outside and my house is very dark. the tank has smaller gravel. about 1/4 an inch at most. its about 2 inches deep.i have a whisper filter. i had a small algae problem a while back but i havent seen any since thanks 2 my 3 mollies or so it seems.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If you want to keep any plants successfully, I recomend you to get rid of your silver dollars and get some lighting. The only two plants that are suitable for your tank now are java fern and java moss, but even these tough plants are at risk from silver dollars.


----------

